# Spezialangebote beim Kindle Paperwhite



## Brokensword (18. Juli 2015)

Was genau sind diese Spezialangebote, dass das Gerät dadurch 20€ billiger ist?
Zur welcher Variante würdet Ihr raten?


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (18. Juli 2015)

Statt der statischen Bildschirmschoner erscheint auf dem Display und auf der Startseite Werbung. Wenn dich das nicht stört, lohnen sich die 20€ weniger. Du kannst auch jederzeit 20€ "nachbezahlen", dann wird das auf deinem Kindle deaktiviert. Ich habe den ohne die Angebote genommen, aber ich hasse auch Werbung. [emoji6]


----------

